# Knicks Going After Ben Gordon



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

*The Knicks and Bulls recently held trade discussions focusing on UConn star Ben Gordon, The Post has learned. According to sources in Chicago and a source close to Gordon, the Knicks were interested in acquiring the Mount Vernon native in exchange for, "one of the Knicks elite guards" and a No. 1 pick in next year's draft.*

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/66060.htm


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Zeke must get mentally aroused when he discusses, or trades for another Bulls player. I mean my goodness, when will it end? He really makes me sick, I can't stand this guy. You can't seem to focus on any other team but the Bulls, incredible. This tool has to go. :curse:


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

Gordon is a baller...

Why not be optimistic here?

The team really can't get any worse, and in all honesty a lesser team won more games a year ago for the Knicks. 

All the guys, Marbury, JC, Curry's numbers went down, I'm attributing that to Larry Brown, not to Isiah.

The scrubs like Malik Rose, Mo Taylor, Jalen Rose, they're going to get shipped, and Isiah built this team, he should coach them, if he can get them to the playoffs like he did in Indiana, regardless of a quick exit, great, that's a huge step forward considering this team was a complete laughing stock this past year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

U Reach I Teach said:


> Gordon is a baller...
> 
> Why not be optimistic here?
> 
> ...


I just want this idiot out as GM PERIOD! He is the main reason why the Knicks are the laughing stock by selecting a coach who he knew good and well wouldn't work with Steph. Grabbing players like Francis, and just making all around stupid moves. Get him out of town, and clean house. Anything he does at this point, won't change my stance, and now that I read the entire article, I realize the source is just not that credible. Either way, Zeke needs to stop pursing every Bulls player he sees, it's almost like he has a damn fetish.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

fat chance when isiah could be the new coach today, lets see what HE does to this team, he said he will change this team from top to bottom, don't say that when you haven't seen him coach this bloody team yet


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How many undersized gunners can one team have? I can picture a starting lineup consisting of Marbury, Francis, Gordon, Crawford and Richardson at center... uke:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> How many undersized gunners can one team have? I can picture a starting lineup consisting of Marbury, Francis, Gordon, Crawford and Richardson at center... uke:


The Zeke supporters are even more sicker than that lineup.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> fat chance when isiah could be the new coach today, lets see what HE does to this team,* he said he will change this team from top to bottom, don't say that when you haven't seen him coach this bloody team yet*


Change the team from top to bottom? That means he knows he failed with the current group of players he has now. I've seen him coach, and he didn't impress me one bit.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The Zeke supporters are even more sicker than that lineup.


I want to curl up in a ball in a corner somewhere right about now...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

U Reach I Teach said:


> *The Knicks and Bulls recently held trade discussions focusing on UConn star Ben Gordon, The Post has learned. According to sources in Chicago and a source close to Gordon, the Knicks were interested in acquiring the Mount Vernon native in exchange for, "one of the Knicks elite guards" and a No. 1 pick in next year's draft.*
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/66060.htm


First of all.let me say this trade is complete B.S. as Chicago would have to be CRAZY to pull the trigger on this trade...

Secondly,if you cant see that this trade is a steal for NY,you are crazy....

Are any of you trying to tell me you wouldnt trade on of our "elite" guards and next years 2007 pick for Ben Gordon??You all realise that the pick will not be ours,but the Chicagos as they have the right to swap next year..

Get real...Any one of our elite guards and what will probably be a pick in the 20's should b considerd a steal if it lands you Ben Gordon..

The trade is obviously a garbage rumor....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I just want this idiot out as GM PERIOD! He is the main reason why the Knicks are the laughing stock by selecting a coach who he knew good and well wouldn't work with Steph. Grabbing players like Francis, and just making all around stupid moves. Get him out of town, and clean house. Anything he does at this point, won't change my stance, and now that I read the entire article, I realize the source is just not that credible. Either way, Zeke needs to stop pursing every Bulls player he sees, it's almost like he has a damn fetish.


Kitty,I suggest you read this...





> Thomas, who has Dolan's ear, also had his differences with Brown, particularly over Brown's repeated public criticisms of his players, which was taken as a direct attack on Thomas' personnel decisions. *Thomas has told people he was irate that Brown asked him to make certain trades this year, including the ones for Eddy Curry, Jalen Rose and Steve Francis, and then distanced himself from the trades by ridiculing the players after they came aboard, and sitting them down*.


Francis and Rose were Browns call...And according to the article,Curry as well

As for ben Gordon,you should be praying that we could land him as per the rumor


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> Kitty,I suggest you read this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zeke=GM that means you make the decision on who to trade sign etc., I'm tired of all the excuses you guys are coming up with to make Zeke appear to do no wrong. Sorry I'm not buying it. Where is the link to that article and who is the source? As per the Gordon rumor _I _should be praying to land him? Please, like he is the answer to our prayers...you got to be kidding yourself.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The Knicks would be better with Gordon than they would with either Francis or Marbury. Zeke should try not to trade that first round pick this time, just because knowing the Knicks' luck it will bite them in the ***.


----------



## ADDiKT (May 15, 2006)

I cant say for *SURE* that there is no truth to this rumor but I must say that if the Bulls trade Gordon to the Knicks for ANYONE on that roster - it's a rediculous trade, John Paxon needs to be fired on the spot, and the NBA must investigate for collusion. There is No one on the Knicks roster that is worth trading for. They are all making an enormous amount of money and showed no heart this year in earning 59 losses. The Bulls on the other hand are an up-and-coming team that pushed Miami to 6 games based largely on the efforts of Ben Gordon. With Gordon, Nocioni, Deng and Chandler the Bulls have a YOUNG nucleus of players that will grow together and possibly make an impact in the NBA shortly. 

Remember that in 2006 the NY Knicks do not have their 1st, 1st round pick (Lottery Pick). If I am not mistaken that pick is going to the Bulls... How I. Thomas still has a job is beyond me... Look at his track record. He tore the Toronto franchise down. Coached the Pacers and did nothing with them (while every coach since has won with them). Purchased the CBA and banrupted it (CBA is no longer in existence). Is now running the Knicks, has the highest payroll in the NBA and managed to lose 59 games. Now it comes up that the Knicks might actually buy out Larry Brown's contract? As a Heat fan I don't care, as a matter of fact I enjoy this but it's rediculous. I think based on track records alone, Larry Brown deserves another year while Thomas deserves a swift kick in the ...

Just my opinion...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

After that Steve Francis trade, I'm not suprised.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

this offseason i want to trade marbury only if we can get gordon so we can play him at point. trade francis right away because he sucks now. we should trade francis and a pick for gordon and a filler. and trade marbury and curry to get like kg or JO.

Ben Gordon
Jamal Crawford
Quentin Richardson
Channing Frye
KG or JO

I know Isiah would start Q at SF but Larry Brown was ****in ***** with his lineups. I think that Isiah would make the team better just by the lineup. he probably wants to keep marbury thats y hes getting rid of LB. so maybe trade crawford or richardson to get a sf idk we'll see what happens but i like the idea of francis moving out and ben gordon coming in.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Zeke=GM that means you make the decision on who to trade sign etc., I'm tired of all the excuses you guys are coming up with to make Zeke appear to do no wrong. Sorry I'm not buying it. Where is the link to that article and who is the source? As per the Gordon rumor _I _should be praying to land him? Please, like he is the answer to our prayers...you got to be kidding yourself.




*Knicks showing Brown the door 
Monday, May 15, 2006
BY DAVID WALDSTEIN
Star-Ledger Staff * 

Kitty,Ben Gordon is light years better than anything we have..That is a trade you have to make,but its not real as paxon would be roasted alive..


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Zeke must get mentally aroused when he discusses, or trades for another Bulls player. I mean my goodness, when will it end? He really makes me sick, I can't stand this guy. You can't seem to focus on any other team but the Bulls, incredible. This tool has to go. :curse:


:clap: 

I don't get why we need Gordon. He's good, but WHAT THE HELL IS UP WITH GIVING UP FIRST ROUND PICKS?!??! Not saying he's not worth a first rounder, but we'd be stupid for giving up a first. The only reason I'd see for giving up a first rounder is if we CANNOT, I REPEAT CANNOT, get rid of Stephon Marbury. But if it was just Marbury for Gordon, then I'd absolutely do it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I'm not disputing Ben can help us I'm just disputing the fact that people act like it's Kobe or Lebron that we are getting in a trade. Yes, he will give us more wins, but he won't carry us like Kobe and Lebron can.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Are you guys serious? Ben Gordan is a great scorer and clutch player but he's basically just a better, younger Steph/Francis type of player. He's not a pass-first point guard. He's another shooter in a pg's body. Sure, he's a great talent but how many times have we made the mistake of getting great talents and getting nothing out of it? I say we focus on specific things we need to improve on rather than get more of what we already have.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

> *Paxson Calls Gordon Rumor 'A Complete Fabrication'*
> 
> NY Post - John Paxson dismissed a report that came out in the New York Post on Monday where a source indicated that the Bulls and Knicks had discussed a trade that involved Ben Gordon.
> 
> "There's no interest on the Chicago Bulls ' part," Paxson said. "It's a complete fabrication."


Link


----------



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

Ya we've heard that before...

Here's a better question,

How many GMs confirm rumors?


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

*Outgoing*

Maurice Taylor
6-9 PF from Michigan
6.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 18.0 minutes

Channing Frye
6-11 C from Arizona
12.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 24.2 minutes

*Incoming*

Tyson Chandler
7-1 C from Dominguez (HS)
5.3 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.9 minutes

Ben Gordon
6-3 SG from Connecticut
16.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 3.0 apg in 31.1 minutes

Why this works:

You re-unite the three C's and can start an ex-Bull line-up of:

Chandler
Curry
Rose
Gordon
Crawford

_This is a satirical piece._


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

If that deal is Lee OR prefierbly Curry instead of Frye I go for it actually. I'll tell ya why. After that we trade Marbury Francis and Lee or Frye for KG. Look at this


C- Chandler SICK DEFENSIVE CENTER
PF- Garnett THE ALL AROUND GUY
SF- Q Rich THE OUTSIDE SHOOTER/REBOUND GUY
SG- Gordon THE 2G WHO RUNS PG OCCASIONALLY
PG- Crawford THE PG. I honestly believe that we can instill a PG out of him


And this is KEEPING the picks we have. I actually like this lineup IF Jamal can be the PG I honestly think he can become.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> If that deal is Lee OR prefierbly Curry instead of Frye I go for it actually. I'll tell ya why. After that we trade Marbury Francis and Lee or Frye for KG. Look at this
> 
> 
> C- Chandler SICK DEFENSIVE CENTER
> ...



THATS A FANTASY TEAM LINEUP


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> THATS A FANTASY TEAM LINEUP


I think it would actually be a success though.


----------

